# What morph of Pumilio is this?



## stupidboy34213 (Nov 26, 2006)

I got this frog for xmas. It is a calling male. Purchased from "That Pet Place" in Lancaster, PA. I was told the frog was 2-3 years when purchased(brought in by someone). Its is orangish red with a little blue on the feet/legs and a few small black spots on his back. Can anyone identify it? 

Can't get a good picture :? but here is the best I have


----------



## booboo (Jan 22, 2005)

Looks to be "man creek"/"Almirante" pumilio.


----------



## nitsuj (Jan 21, 2007)

can you get a better picture? From the picture it almost looks like a morph of bastimentos but the blue on the legs that you describe doesn't fit. But from your discription, I agree,I think it's a man creek.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

most likely man creek, timing of importations is about right too if the age they gave you is correct.


----------

